# More current Presidential Jokes



## elder999 (May 31, 2007)

*Battle Hymn of the Republicans *

Mine Eyes have seen the bungling of that stumbling moron Bush;
He has blathered all the drivel that the neo-cons can push;
He has lost sight of all reason 'cause his head is up his tush;
The Doofus marches on.

I have heard him butcher syntax like a kindergarten fool;
There is warranted suspicion that he never went to school;
Should we fault him for the policies -- or is he just their tool?
The lies keep piling on.

Glory! Glory! How he'll Screw Ya'!
Glory! Glory! How he'll Screw Ya'!
Glory! Glory! How he'll Screw Ya'!
His wreckage will live on.

I have seen him cut the taxes of the billionaires' lone heir;
As he spends another zillion on an aircraft carrier;
Let the smokestacks keep polluting -- do we really need clean air?
The surplus is now gone.

Glory! Glory! How he'll Screw Ya'!
Glory! Glory! How he'll Screw Ya'!
Glory! Glory! How he'll Screw Ya'!
Your safety net is gone!

Now he's got a mighty hankerin' to bomb a prostrate state;
Though the whole world knows its crazy -- and the U.N. says to wait;
When he doesn't have the evidence, "We must prevaricate."
Diplomacy is done!

Oh, a trumped-up war is excellent; we have no moral bounds;
Should the reasons be disputed, we'll just make up other grounds;
Enraging several billions -- to his brainlessness redounds;
The Doofus marches on!

Glory! Glory! How he'll Screw Ya'!
Glory! Glory! How he'll Screw Ya'!
Glory! Glory! How he'll Screw Ya'!
THIS...DOO...FUS...MAR...CHES...ON


----------



## elder999 (May 31, 2007)

Here's a personal favorite:


----------



## elder999 (May 31, 2007)

and another:


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone know why they are holding hands?  Or is it a cunning forgery.


----------



## elder999 (May 31, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Does anyone know why they are holding hands? Or is it a cunning forgery.


 

Saudi custom among men who consider themselves to be close friends.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 31, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Saudi custom among men who consider themselves to be close friends.


 
Cool! Thanks for that.


----------



## elder999 (May 31, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Cool! Thanks for that.


 

Actually, I heard that they were gay lovers in boarding school.:barf::lol:


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 31, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Actually, I heard that they were gay lovers in boarding school.:barf::lol:


 
That seems much more likely.  Though I now have to find some way to burn that image out of my brain.


----------



## elder999 (May 31, 2007)

Here's a good one:


----------



## Makalakumu (May 31, 2007)

Heh.  Classic!


----------

